# Food Safety News - 04/07/2021 .....Food Choice advances in Montana while New Hampshire may add raw milk products



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

*Food Choice advances in Montana while New Hampshire may add raw milk products*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 07, 2021 12:05 am That “Montana Local Food Choice Act” is out of committee in its second house, showing all the signs of a bill that will cross the finish line. The Montana Legislature plans to adjourn by April 28. Senate Bill (SB) 199 passed the Montana Senate, 31-18, and has since cleared the House Human Services Committee. Any... Continue Reading


*PepsiCo shares insights into chemical hazards program*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 07, 2021 12:03 am There is not a one size fits all solution when it comes to managing chemical hazards, according to PepsiCo. Alex Mendes, vice president of global food safety and microbiology at PepsiCo, spoke recently about chemical hazards such as heavy metals, allergens, mycotoxins and pesticides and the impacts from immediate to a chronic threat to public... Continue Reading


*France sees increase in foodborne outbreaks*
By News Desk on Apr 07, 2021 12:01 am French public health officials have reported a rise in the number of foodborne outbreaks in 2019 compared to the year before. Sante publique France, the public health agency, recorded 1,783 outbreaks in the country affecting 15,641 people. In total, 609 people needed hospital treatment and 12 died. In 2018, 1,630 outbreaks were declared affecting 14,742... Continue Reading


*Food Safety Summit offers pre-summit webinar: How to Effectively Work with Departments in Your Company*
By News Desk on Apr 07, 2021 12:00 am On April 13, 2 p.m. EDT, the Food Safety Summit is hosting a virtual pre-summit webinar titled, “How to Effectively Work with Departments in Your Company.” The guest speaker will be Sharon Beals SVP, Food Safety and Quality of CTI Foods with Barbara VanRenterghem, Editorial Director of Food Safety Magazine moderating. Food Safety Summit officials... Continue Reading


*President Biden, ask your FDA leadership to visit a lettuce farm!*
By Bill Marler on Apr 06, 2021 08:22 pm Reprinted by Bill Marler in full without permission from Tim York’s column in The Packer. Food safety attorney Bill Marler was heavily promoting his appearance a couple weeks ago at the Food and Drug Law Institute conference with posts on social media. In his own publication, Food Safety News, he called on President Biden to have leaders at... Continue Reading


*Hepatitis A concerns at Pascagoula restaurant where two infected employees worked*
By News Desk on Apr 06, 2021 07:49 pm The Mississippi State Department of Health (MSDH) is investigating two cases of hepatitis A in Jackson County restaurant employees, which may have led to possible exposure for customers. Two employees of Brady’s Steaks and Seafood, 3801 Magnolia St. in Pascagoula have been diagnosed with hepatitis A infection and worked at the restaurant while potentially infectious.... Continue Reading


*FDA continues fight against animal contamination of leafy greens*
By Coral Beach on Apr 06, 2021 05:57 pm Citing numerous E. coli O157:H7 outbreaks linked to leafy greens, the FDA is telling the industry that it’s past time for a head-in-the-sand view of cattle operations uphill from lettuce fields. In a new report, the Food and Drug Administration outlines what it wants to see the industry do and how it came to those... Continue Reading


----------

